
Alternatives to Google Finance? - ladsinvesting83
Just checked my portfolio and it&#x27;s a complete disaster. Any alternatives out there?
======
Immortalin
We are actually building an alternative here at KloudTrader. Join our beta
program!

------
billconan
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16608236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16608236)

[https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-
alternative](https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-alternative)

[https://mobile.twitter.com/paultoo/status/978775606006489089...](https://mobile.twitter.com/paultoo/status/978775606006489089?ref_src=twcamp%5Eshare%7Ctwsrc%5Eios%7Ctwgr%5Eother)

------
PaulHoule
Yahoo finance is still better. Who knows how long it will be around now that
it is part of Verizon.

